
Global innovation loss from lack of co-opting startup experience? - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2009/07/global-innovation-loss-from-lack-of-co-opting-startup-experience.html
======
skmurphy
I think there are number of good places to get technical information, we
started the Bootstrapper Breakfasts because practical business advice was
harder to come by for technology startups.

One of the benefits of the Bootstrappers Breakfasts
(<http://www.bootstrapperbreakfast.com>) are that they allow bootstrapping
entrepreneurs to compare notes on operational issues. They are not meant to
take the place of advisory boards or establishing other business
relationships, but especially for smaller firms who are bootstrapping they are
an opportunity to get advice from peers. We have folks attending who are doing
their first startup and some who are on their fifth (the best approach can
change over time, and what were good ideas for CD-ROM packaged software
designed for customer PC or datacenter may be less powerful for
SaaS/Cloud/iPhone platforms).

The first breakfast was in October 2005, we now run six times a month in
Silicon Valley. There is no charge beyond the cost of your breakfast.

------
DenisM
Sadly, he is right and there does not appear to be an easy answer.

There was something good going on here:
[http://blog.launchpadcoworking.com/2008/10/10/coffee-with-
an...](http://blog.launchpadcoworking.com/2008/10/10/coffee-with-an-expert/)
but <http://coffeewithanexpert.com/> is no longer loading...

